# And Today Is.................



## sawhorseray (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 1, 2021)

Fantastic!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2021)

LOL .


----------



## goldendogs (Sep 1, 2021)

GREAT stuff, Ray


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 1, 2021)

Laughed my ass! But my buddy sitting next to me with a mostly bald head didn't think the lawn mower tattoo was all that funny... and no, he doesn't have one...I looked!

Ryan


----------



## DIYerDave (Sep 1, 2021)

I definitely would like to go fishing with Sam.


----------



## robrpb (Sep 1, 2021)

Good ones Ray. I had a favorite early on and then I read the rest of them.

Rob


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 1, 2021)

lol! Keep em coming!!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 1, 2021)

Good stuff and knew there was reason I'm  not a pumpkin pie fan lol.
Thanks !


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Sep 1, 2021)

Hahaha!!! 
that's exactly how I feel about pumpkin pie.
And that's the polar opposite of my fishing partners.
Not sure I understood the catalytic converters one though.

Thanks Ray!


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 1, 2021)

LOL.  All very good ones Ray.  The Woman calls her Mother in Law was very funny.  Thanks for these.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 2, 2021)

I have 3 Dogs...I learned my lesson about unattended Food a long time ago. Now they discovered how great a Cup of Coffee is! I'll have fewer Dogs if they start to like my BEER!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

All good ones Ray. I like the bucket list one the best.

Oh and here's a subtle hint to help explain the Tallahatchie bridge one to the youngins on here.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 2, 2021)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Hahaha!!!
> that's exactly how I feel about pumpkin pie.
> And that's the polar opposite of my fishing partners.
> Not sure I understood the catalytic converters one though.
> ...


The meth heads down here  are notorious for cutting the converters off of parked cars or car lots and selling them to the scrap yard in order to get their next fix.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 2, 2021)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Hahaha!!!
> that's exactly how I feel about pumpkin pie.
> And that's the polar opposite of my fishing partners.
> Not sure I understood the catalytic converters one though.
> ...



Matt, people steal them to resell the valuable metal inside.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 2, 2021)

Great ones again, Ray.  
My favorite is the veterinarian, followed closely by the 2 cat jokes.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2021)

LOL---Love that Lawn mowers!!!
Thanks Ray,
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice I can't say there is just one favorite I liked to many.

Warren


----------



## ConrodM (Sep 2, 2021)

912smoker said:


> The meth heads down here  are notorious for cutting the converters off of parked cars or car lots and selling them to the scrap yard in order to get their next fix.


Had no idea. Thanks. I thought it was just a bogus job


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for the like Ray it is appreciated.

Don't know where or how you find all there.

Warren


----------

